# Fun Forum Activity



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

That's right kiddies! A forum activity thread...just for you little designers/illustrators! Basically I've decided on a topic, you look at the topic and draw/create whatever comes to mind and then post it here! You can post as many times as you want with as many works as you want.

Only rules are: anything posted here MUST be related to the topic at hand, and whatever you post MUST be your own creation. 1, 2, 3, go!

Topic: *"That's Impossible!"*

Now get started!


----------



## Androo (Sep 28, 2003)

Meow!
I airbrushed the eyes and white fur.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 28, 2003)

Nice idea, I generally make desktops for my computer and images for my screen saver when i need to get away from the routine design work.

My Actual Desktop at this time:
http://www.urbansory.com/myDesktop.jpg

Downloadable Version:
http://www.urbansory.com/vida.jpg

A few of the others:
http://www.urbansory.com/aaliyahMAC2.jpg
http://www.urbansory.com/summer_1.jpg (sampled game boy BG)
http://www.urbansory.com/ashanti_2.jpg
http://www.urbansory.com/Ashanti_3.jpg
http://www.urbansory.com/Ashanti_BG_8.jpg
http://www.urbansory.com/aaliyahNEW2.jpg


----------



## Androo (Sep 28, 2003)

Microsoft never steals ANYTHING!


----------



## Orbit (Sep 28, 2003)

Ipc for all you pc users who want to be a mac user


----------



## ksv (Sep 28, 2003)

You asked for it


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

lol, nice stuff guys!

Androo: I love that Windows OSX thing. lol

Urbansory: Please only post works you create that fit with our selected theme. Thanks.

ksv: I don't see how that fits with the theme?


----------



## Orbit (Sep 28, 2003)

mmm i dont understand your picture bricks ? and wat imposible about it


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

Just a quickie.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 28, 2003)

trip did you do that drawing in illustrator?  It looks great!  I want to learn photoshop, mostly things like making nice logos and especially stuff in .png - who has good photoshop sites?


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

Actually it was drawn in Photoshop.  Go here for Photoshop help/links: http://www.TutorialForums.com


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)

This was done in Illustrator, not as good as Trips tho


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

Nice nb3004! Sweet idea too!  Did you draw those vectors yourself?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah i just traced some images, off of a google search, with the pen tool.


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

This should be impossible enough:


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

lol, nice arden! That's so cool!!!


----------



## ksv (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *ksv: I don't see how that fits with the theme? *



It doesn't. It could impossibly fit with the theme. Take the picture and twist it a few times around your tongue, still impossible?


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh wow. That's deep.  Great job!!!


----------



## ksv (Sep 29, 2003)

-


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

lol, I'm not going to even ask. I'll just assume the best. 

Although that is a pretty cool drawing!


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 29, 2003)

I like Ardens.  Truly impossible.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

this one is from a summer project i did, i think i have posted this before, ah well

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/3D/388/images/image_10.jpg

http://www2.canisius.edu/~baronen/3D/388/index.html for the rest of the project


----------



## Trip (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey, I remember when you first posted those!


----------



## Arden (Sep 30, 2003)

Heh, me too.


----------



## Androo (Oct 1, 2003)

[hint]Change the subject trip[/hint]


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2003)

Change the subject? Why?


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 1, 2003)

what are you planning for the next topic?


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2003)

I already have an idea for the next topic. Can't say what though. 

Bored? Keep making things impossible!


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 1, 2003)

i dont have enough time to make much from scratch so i just pieced this together, kinda impossible i guess


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2003)

*whistles* 

Nice! What did you make that with?
Here's a bridge of sorts (2 minute painting), use your imagination:


----------



## Androo (Oct 1, 2003)

http://penguinn.com/androo/alien2.jpg


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2003)

lol, I remember when you first posted that Androo! And yes, that is completely/utterly impossible!!!


----------



## mr. k (Oct 1, 2003)

That isn't an alien bud.  Just wanted to make sure you knew.....  You do see some crazy stuff in the US though ;^)


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

He's in Canada.  Don't insult us.   Just kidding, of course... I love you, Androo!  Wait, maybe not... 

I think you all can see why the following is impossible.  I really don't think he'd be putting out that much.


----------



## Trip (Oct 2, 2003)

Arden! lol, that's so awesome! You did a great job with that! lol, if this was a contest I think you would have won!


----------



## Androo (Oct 2, 2003)

Arden, that's not impossible at all!
(snickersnicker)
ya i dont really believe that the alien is real... just a huge coincidence that everything worked out like that. Pretty awesome, i'm lucky!


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

Is it just me or does that pic make El Presidente Falso look a lot more like a monkey?


----------



## Trip (Oct 2, 2003)

*cough*I support Bush*cough*
No, it makes him look very sexy.


----------



## Androo (Oct 2, 2003)

Meow


----------



## Androo (Oct 4, 2003)

Try not to scream everyone!
Here's my newest:


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2003)

That's not impossible...but it is sad. 
lol. 
New activity comes tomorrow!!!


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

I know you have the other activity thread, but I just want to put one more pic in here before completely switching over there (especially since I've been off for a few days).

Androo:  Never in a million years, LOL...


----------



## Trip (Oct 7, 2003)

lol, nice arden! You're a genius!!!
Oh and: these threads are always open, meaning you can go back and forth between activites as you please.


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

Heh, thanks.  That actually didn't come out as well as I hoped it would, but then that's what you get for a 10-minute quickie (as much of the stuff I have been posting lately is).


----------



## Androo (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *
> Androo:  Never in a million years, LOL... *



yet sooner than you think!


----------

